# T8 To T5 conversion how hard



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Well you would have to require it probably but I'm not sure. I currently have both a T8 and a T5 light and the T5 light bulbs are much skinnier so you might also have to make a way for the bulb to be held into the fixture. My T5 light has metal clips that holds the bulbs. 
This picture is of the clips on my T5







This picture is of the T8 fixture. 







This picture is of a T5 bulb next to a T8, the T5 is on the left.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi zzrguy,

Do you have your heart set on a T5 or T5HO? The reason I ask is I use the AH Supply power compact kits which will retrofit into most reflector housings. They use top quality MIRO 4 aluminum reflectors and Workhorse ballasts. The kit contains all the parts necessary for an upgrade. In an 20" hood you could install a 36 watt bulb (btw, pick up the 6700K bulb at AHS as well they can be difficult to find).

Here is my 36" long tank with an AH Supply 2X36 watt kit installed.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks I will look into that seems like a great deal but for now im trying to get this thing up and run on a budget of 0 and I still need a stand the wife said no to a metal off craiglist for 5 buck.

I was wondering could I just change the sockets for the bulb and use a T5 instead of the T8 or do i need to change the ballast too.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi zzrguy,

The wattage of the ballast is probably rated for the wattage of the T8 bulbs used in your fixture (seldom do they oversize the ballast - but they do undersize) so going to higher wattage T5 or T5HO bulbs and using that ballast is not likely to work.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll have to look at the ballast.
IF I need to change the ballast then I'll wait and do th AHS kit when i get some more money.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Each ballast is designed to be used for a specific type and number of bulbs. When you expose the ballast it will say what it is meant for. Check out this thread for some info:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=104329


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

zzrguy said:


> To convert a T8 to T5 bulb how hard is it to do? I have a Aqueon hood with a t8 and it seem the biggest bulb I can get is only 17 watts but the t5 bulbs are around 27 watts I'm trying to start the tank up on the cheap and upgrade as time goes on.


You'd have to replace the ballast, the end caps, and the lamp. Then you'll want a decent reflector. And you might have to install a fan. 

You'd be further ahead, cash wise, to use what you have and keep an eye out at garage sales and thrift shops for a incandescent hood for a couple of dollars. In that, use two Sylvania, 23 watt, daylight, "Now smaller than ever", spiral compact bulbs.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I might just save up for a led setup.


----------

